

Viz from an open-source keylogger, with d3 - tmcw
http://macwright.org/2012/02/15/minute.html

======
mbostock
This is a nice example of the "quantified self", and I wonder if there's a
potential for insight regarding productivity.

For example, the weekly patterns are apparent: the weekends aren't labeled,
but you can see repeating density patterns in the days 5/2/5/2/etc. The gap
for dinner is there, too, and you can maybe see gaps for breakfast and lunch.
I love the high-resolution detail, combined with the easily-visible macro
patterns; there's much more to see than GitHub's punchcard, say. Of course it
would be nice to zoom in and see what Tom was working on during those bursts
of activity, but I can't imagine him sharing that publicly!

Keystrokes certainly don't tell the whole story in terms of productivity, but
it does have the advantage that it's extremely easy to collect this
information. There might be other bits that are easy to collect, too, such as
the name of the front-most application, or GPS. Combining all the stuff that's
easy to collect could be very interesting for introspection.

------
alphaoverlord
I really like the visualization as gel electrophoresis. What are axis? X is
the letter, color/intensity is frequency, Y - I assume is the time? If Y is
the time, I can imagine that there would be mostly times without any activity
punctuated by brief blips where almost all the letters are lit up.

Is it just that the time span is shorter than I expect, and that just shows a
30min interval or so? Is this just typing from one sitting?

E is typically the most used letter in plain text, I'm surprised how
infrequently this shows up.

